# [SOLVED] mc slang 2.1.3 - problem z polskimi znakami

## Jacek

Na 3 różnych gentoo, po aktualizacji slang (+revdep-rebuild dla mc), wszędzie padło wyświetlanie polskich liter w mcedit. Przed aktualizacją - wszędzie działało. Kernel nie był zmieniany (2.6.23rX - różne wersje).

Wprowadzanie polskich znaków - ok.

Zapisywanie ich - ok

Wyświetlanie ich - źle.

Nie bardzo wiem jak to opisać słowami, dlatego może na przykładach:

locale:

```
LANG=

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL

```

W mcedit wpisuję "Zażółć gęślą jaźń". Wyświetlane jest to jako:

```
Za|óB^G g^Y[l^E jazD
```

Po zapisaniu pliku:

```
$ cat pl.txt

Zażółć gęślą jaźń
```

Czyli zawartość jest poprawna.

Przykładowe emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 13 Mar 2008 00:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/dodatkowy/portage/"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa arts berkdb cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gif gpm hardened iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt readline reflection samba session slang spl ssl tcpd unicode winbind x86 xinerama xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 nv nvidia vesa fbdev ati radeon fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Jednak na profilu:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (hardened/x86/2.6, gcc-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-hardened-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-hardened-r4 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz

```

jest identyczny problem.Last edited by Jacek on Fri Mar 14, 2008 11:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

Wszystko idzie ku lepszemu, czyli slang ma domyślnie włączony utf. Podobnie jak moje Gentoo od początku jego używania. I Tobie też radzę przejść na pl_PL-UTF-8.

----------

## Jacek

Niestety na razie nie mogę przejść na UTF8.

A problem ze slangiem potrzebuję rozwiązać dość szybko. Dlatego poprosiłbym o "przepis" jak to poprawić na locale ISO.

----------

## unK

```
USE="... unicode ..."
```

to nie powinno być czasem wyłączone? ;p

Edit: ok, widzę, że slang nie ma flagi unicode. To może po prostu skompiluj mc z ncurses zamiast ze slangiem?

Edit2: ale mc już flagę unicode ma.

----------

## barca

Mam ten sam problem, emerge mc z -unicode nic nie daje. Żeby było śmieszniej naprawiłem ten problem a potem (bodaj po updacie mc) znowu się pojawił i już nie pamiętam co mi pomogło  :Wink:  W każdym razie tylko reemergowałem slang i mc w kółko aż w końcu wyszło...

----------

## Jacek

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="... unicode ..."
> ```
> ...

 

No i o to chodziło  :Smile: 

Działa poprawnie.

```
USE="-unicode" emerge mc
```

----------

